

Why was Pagemode acquired? - gilmervaldes

Why was Pagemode acquired by Webs? I am still struggling to understand why Webs acquired Pagemodo. What did they want from Pagemode?.  They obviously had a good graphic designer but with 23 million (Webs’ funding)  you could get a lot of those. I do not think 60,000 users are enough to drive an acquisition. Pagemode is just  a couple of well designed Themes.  It is an unfinished product. I think the acquisition might be a publicity stunt to release a better product.  What do you think?
======
tlack
It's a very easy to use product that is used by tens of thousands of pages, if
not more. The revenue alone would be significant once they release better paid
options. If you think an app like that is as easy as having a bunch of themes
done by a designer, you should try implementing one - it's much harder than it
seems. I know because I am running one now!

